# Havi meting in Auberg 2008-05-18



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Havi meeting in Germany 18-05-2008*

Sunday 18th May we had a meeting in Mülheim a.d. Ruhr in Germany.

My husband made some pictures of this meeting:

on http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/HavaneserTreffenAuberg180508

Stella









Luna









Lina ( isn't a Havanese )









Emily and Hiro









Miss Josie









Hollywood









Gonzo









Flo









Maddy ( isn't a Havanese )


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like fun was had by all!! I think there might have been a few baths after that meeting! Great pictures, once again Ans...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Wow! Great photos! :clap2:

Does most everyone in the Netherlands with havanese keep their dogs in full coat? The pictures are beautiful and they all have such long flowing coats,I wondered.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ans - as usual Great Photos! Nothing like a Hav flying through the air. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Julie

Not everyone keeps their dogs in full coat.
Mostly during the summer, the coats will be cut.
Not my Hiro.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great action shots!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great shots! I have to agree- they must not blow coats or get things caught in them out there or have really great grooming tools


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - looks like a fun time was had by all. But do tell, what kind of dogs were the non-Havanese? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Lisa
Lina is a mix form Bishon Frisee and Havanese
Maddy is a dog found in Spain and imported in Germany. The sort is unkown.


----------



## ele (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Ans,
Hans made fantastic pics. 
I think you had a great walk with the dogs!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ You've done it again. Beautiful photos of beautiful dogs! I love the flying fur and muddy paws :biggrin1: Looks like they all had a great time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ele, welcome to the forum!!! Were some of your Havs in the pictures, too? 

Ans, your husband takes amazing shots. Wow! The Havs flying through the air like that are my fave shots of all. These guys really can fly! What fun to see them, hair blowing and so free. Very, very nice.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

As always, stunningly beautiful Hav in gorgeous pictures! Your DH does a fantastic job at capturing these beautiful, vivacious furbabies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

NIce action shots! I'm sure there were several baths given that night...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love seeing your pictures!!!
Your DH makes the most amazing action shots.
All the babies are beautiful. You can't post to many pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'd like to invite you to Redondo Beach*

Please come and visit us! You take such great photos. The Southern California Havanese Club would love to take you to the dog beach...

Linda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Those pictures are wonderful!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ele, welcome to the forum - how awesome that there's now someone from Bavaria here. Would love to see bigger photos of your two. And since you sign off with three names, I'm curious as to who is who.


----------

